
Glowforge: From 'Robot Turtles' to Actual Lasers - mmastrac
http://geekdad.com/2015/05/glowforge/
======
blacksmith_tb
Hmm, it sounds sort of promising, I wonder what kind of wattage laser it will
ship with? I see you can now get dodgy-looking tiny usb-equipped laser
engravers straight outta Shenzhen for about $100... but they are underpowered
(~300mW), and apparently ship with buggy Windows-only software. Still,
diminishing returns would make a $2,500 machine a hard sell for me, as much
fun as it looks like.

~~~
danshapiro
Glowforge founder here - we haven't announced specs as we're still fine tuning
and they might change a bit, but this will be capable of cutting material 1/4"
thick.

